# The OOBE Folder?



## bookime wood (Jul 23, 2003)

While checking my windose me folder OOBE....I checked in the images sub folder and seen all these Visa/mastercard JPG +GIFS.

Having done a search on it......it seems it is called the out of box experience.

Why is there credit card images on my comp.......is it advertising???

Thanx in advance


----------



## BlueSpruce (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi bookime wood ,

Download Hijack This www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ Press the scan button , the scan button becomes save log button ( Do not fix anything yet ), save the log , copy and paste to the forum for review.

Good luck


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Only thing I know is that folder is used for setup etc. The images are probably part of the setup, having never installed me I am not sure for which part. winxp also has this folder with images normal seen during setup, etc.


----------



## Aaron.W (May 9, 2003)

That's just the little intro show you see the first time you run Windows. You can delete the whole thing.


----------



## bookime wood (Jul 23, 2003)

Many thanks ppl

I was thinking it was just some form of advertising, it was just strange the way I found it, I was browsing my folders like I do, to see if there was anything new, and I saw the OOBE folder, I thought I would have a look. I knew it was part of windows.

Opened it up and low and behold, visa/mastercards jpgs.


I dl Hijackthis a few weeks ago, I saw quite a few ppl recomending it, the scans I have done look fine to me, I recognise all of the entries, there is only 25. I have seen some of the logs ppl post and they are like HUGE.

I keep my machine clean, with windows washer/ad-aware/spybot and a bit of general detective work. On the 3 programs above, I seriously recomend all 3, but the must have is windows washer

cheers 

bookime wood


----------

